# Adobe Photoshop CS6 Beta now available for Free download



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

This new free public beta version of Photoshop CS6 is available only for 64-bit Mac Systems. You can read about it and download the program at the Adobe site found here:

http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/photoshopcs6/

All the best.


----------



## ericbenson81 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

